# Blood Slaughterer Base



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Will this base:










Fit this model?


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

no, thats why he doesnt come with a base
http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/Warhammer-40000/Chaos/DAEMONS_AND__BEASTS/KHORNE-BLOOD-SLAUGHTERER.html
check the size comparison photo, hes too wide and too deep


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Is there any base bigger enough? It's to fragile to stand on it's only four (six) legs.


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Nope. No base is required for the Blood Slaughterer . Its a large model, larger than the trygon or mawloc by a significant margin.

SGMAlice


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

SGMAlice said:


> Nope. No base is required for the Blood Slaughterer . Its a large model, larger than the trygon or mawloc by a significant margin.
> 
> SGMAlice


I know, but I'd still like one, I'd also like to do some scenic work on it to, if I find out how lol.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

depend if you want it round or not, the aracnaroc spider base would probably fit it on but its rectangular,but as hes not supposed to have a base it would work
its 150mm x 100mm, failing that you could make your own from plywood


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Will this one fit it?


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

i'm pretty sure thats the exact same base, just from a different site. It's hard to tell without any measurements or even a source page.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

its the same base the oval base is 120mm by 90mm


----------



## Silens (Dec 26, 2010)

I doubt Forge World would make it too fragile to stand up independently; if you have the model and can test it yourself, then you should be able to check which bases it will fit yourself. If it's not supplied with a base normally then some players may not like it if you do use a base. If you're making it for display then you shouldn't bother with specific base sizes; make your own.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

It does stand up by itself, I'm just worried that the legs will break and that putting it on a base may make it less prone to breaking.


----------



## Blue Moon (Sep 22, 2010)

Well I looked on Google and this came up
http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5303/5638186530_c7f4b4019d.jpg

Its a squeeze but it seems it works


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

There are four of these monstrosities in my gaming group and they all take their own weight perfectly and have done for a long time.
You worry too much 

SGMAlice


----------



## Silens (Dec 26, 2010)

if you want a base, looking at Blue Moon's post maybe you could decorate the scenery of a flying oval base so that there was some room (Like a rocky base where some rocks jutted out over the edge of the base).


----------



## Mortigar (Oct 5, 2010)

i have a blood slaughterer and i have used a large oval base for mine


----------

